# Emoticons???



## pneumasax (Nov 13, 2003)

What happened to the emoticons? I did not see an option to select them in my recent replies to some threads.

Thanks


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

You have to be in advanced reply mode to see the emoticon menu.
Either click twice (quickly) on the "Reply to Thread" button to enter advanced mode or click "Reply to Thread" and then click on the "Go Advanced button.


----------



## cpete (Mar 24, 2008)

Kcp, I can see by your avatar you intend to govern with a heavier hand now!


----------



## Laurel Moore (Aug 11, 2008)

:twisted::mrgreen::dazed::albino::drunken::cat::cheers::queen::salute::rr::reindeer::cya::blah5::spam1::mumum:

Enough said I think


----------



## pneumasax (Nov 13, 2003)

Ooooook. Thanks KCP. :salute:


----------



## Laurel Moore (Aug 11, 2008)

cpete said:


> Kcp, I can see by your avatar you intend to govern with a heavier hand now!


Jees, yes, that's a big scary, isn't it?:shock: Where's all that lovely art gone?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

cpete said:


> Kcp, I can see by your avatar you intend to govern with a heavier hand now!


Gee, everyone is freaked out about that avatar. I guess I should explain: This is a charcoal drawing I did as an exercise in these cast drawing classes that I'm taking. These sort of classes are based at lot on the human figure and anatomy, hence why the skull (the model I drew from is not a real human skull BTW, it's a cast) I didn't chose to draw that, it was imposed to me but I ended up liking it more and more as I was drawing it. It's an interesting object to draw, there's nothing more to it.

We don't just draw "spooky" stuff, we also draw from cast busts and sculptures, so I'll likely put on another avatar soon since everyone seems to be freaked out about this one.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

There! Changed my avatar - It's a human skull with muscles and flesh on - Is that better?


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

kcp said:


> There! Changed my avatar - It's a human skull with muscles and flesh on - Is that better?


Well I liked the skull more, as I found it to be a good 'fit' . The number of ban-able posts around the forum diminished!


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh, you people can't make-up your minds!!


----------

